# Stihl 075 questions



## MoonshinerPSD (Aug 4, 2008)

How were these as chainsaws?
What are the worth?
Can I still find parts for them?
What are the specs on these, such as displacement and HP?
Thanks


----------



## Stihl051master (Aug 4, 2008)

These saws were big, heavy, torquey beasts.

Displacement is 111cc, 7.0 H.P. max @7,000rpm. Max engine speed is 10,000rpm. 

Dry weight w/ a 53cm bar and chain is 11.7 kg. (about 26lbs.)

Almost all parts interchange with the 076, and other than a smaller displacement (smaller bore cylinder) they interchange with the 051 as well. There are lots of these saws around and parts are pretty easy to come by. In fact, there hasn't been a new I part I needed that my Stihl dealer hasn't still been able to order for me, and I've needed a lot. 

Price varies. On ebay, they seem to go for ridiculous amounts. How much is the one I assume you are looking at?


----------



## MoonshinerPSD (Aug 4, 2008)

fella has one for 150 with a 60" bar and 36" bar n chain. Not sure if it runs, assume it does. What usually needs to be replaced on these beasts.
Oh just curious, how big were the Stihl 090 's?


----------



## hoss (Aug 4, 2008)

090 was 137cc and 13hp. Also almost all mechanicals for the 075/76 can be had as they were the same in the ts760 cutoff saw wich was made until last year I think.


----------



## MoonshinerPSD (Aug 4, 2008)

What was the 075 primarily used for? when was it last produced? Im far from a pro-logger, but having a 100+ cc saw would be nice, if nothing more than a conversational piece, lol.


----------



## Dibbs (Aug 4, 2008)

MoonshinerPSD said:


> fella has one for 150 with a 60" bar and 36" bar n chain. Not sure if it runs, assume it does. What usually needs to be replaced on these beasts.
> Oh just curious, how big were the Stihl 090 's?





hoss said:


> 090 was 137cc and 13hp.



That 13HP wasn't PS/DIN HP
090 has 8.6 HP with 9.5 Nm (7 ft-lb) of torque at 137cc.
070 has 6.5 HP with 7.7 Nm (5.7 ft-lb) of torque at 106cc.
075/076 has 7 HP with 6.8Nm (5 ft-lb) of torque at 111cc.

If you can get a 075 with them two bars for $150 then it doesn't matter if the saw is running at this point in time!


----------



## computeruser (Aug 4, 2008)

Dibbs said:


> If you can get a 075 with them two bars for $150 then it doesn't matter if the saw is running at this point in time!



Exactly!


What are they for? They're for gnawing away at big stuff in a single pass! I've got two (075 and 076) that I have no "real" need for, but they're nice for flush-cutting stumps, ripping big things lengthwise so they're easier to handle, and for amusement. They're not terribly fast in smaller wood, unless you gear up with your sprocket (3/8" 9t at least) or lower the heck out of your rakers, but on the longer bars they start pulling away from the 066 and 394/395s significantly. Pretty much everything you'd need or want for one can be had from your dealer, and eBay has tons of parts and part saws available.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 4, 2008)

I have one to sell if anyone is interested. It has a 40 inch windsor b/c. It is a hella of a saw! send me a p.m. if you are interested.


----------



## Stihl051master (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool saws and pictures computeruser.


----------



## MoonshinerPSD (Aug 4, 2008)

can a full wrap be had for these saws? or are they just too large to be packed into the brush?
Well if i can get ahold of the guy the saw will be mine, lol.


----------



## hoss (Aug 5, 2008)

both of mine have full wrap bars. Also later models had chainbrakes.


----------



## Amish (Dec 31, 2018)

Full wrap on mine as well--no chain brake.. couldn't imagine working one all day any other way... as far as carrying into the woods--not for the feint of heart to wield or pack but worth the extra trouble without a doubt for me. Once I got all the kinks knocked out with the older de-comp valve and setting the carb I wouldn't trade it.


----------

